# Toothless Dan Issel



## #colonel

Question for all you lifelong Nugget fans...

I was watching an old all-star game (early 80's) on NBA TV and Dan Issel was playing in the game... And when they showed a close-up, he was missing his front two teeth!! Is there a story behind this? Did he get elbowed in the face? Never knew Issel the player - just Issel the coach...


----------

